# looking for a chef



## needachef (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello to everyone!!! I live on the coast of SC. I am searching for a chef for my home that can also perform light household duties. If you know of anyone who is looking for a great family to work for please have them contact me!!!! Thanks in advance for your help!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The Welcome Forum is for introductions. I'm moving this to an appropriate forum where it'll get the visibility it requires. Please feel free to return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

